# FS Leupold Golden Ring Binoculars 8x32



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

I have a nice pair of Leupold Golden Ring 8x32 Binoculars. They have been used for the last several years on a handful of hunts. They have excellent optics and are lightweight 26oz and have a huge field of view of 420' at 1000 yards which is what I like the most about the binoculars.

The binoculars are in excellent working condition and show very little wear. There are a few light marks on one of the lenses (shown in the pic) which I think is just hard water, but I haven't taken them off because I just use camel hair brushes and lens clothes on my optics. They are not noticeable at all when looking through the binoculars and you'd have to really look to see them. These come with box, warranty card, manual, case, lens cover, and strap. They were originally a little over $600 on sale, so this is a pretty good deal. Asking $325. Located in Utah county. PM if interested.


----------

